# Arturo Fuente Magnum Rosado R44



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This cigar was released about a month and a half ago at select stores nationwide. I thought the Magnum Series Line (R52-R56) were pretty good but could be made to be even more delicious if they came out with a smaller ring gauge size. Well, they must have been reading my mind because they did and as thought, the cigar absolutely shines! If you're interested in other Fuente Cigars, go to www.***************.com


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

One of my absolute favorite cigars recently. I've blasted through about 5 of these since stumbling across them and I need more. Hands down, this is the best vitola in the line.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the info Veeral, enjoyed the 52, can't wait to try the 44, looks more like a petit corona size, my favorite!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Any chance there is a list of the selected retailers?


----------

